# Seamless Howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

This howler is 9&1/4" long, and 2&1/8" diameter up front. It has very thin walls, so will be light to carry in the field. If you drop it, be careful not to step on it because the thin walled bugger wouldn't be very hard to crack. The tone is very good, and volume is loud. I will post recordings of this bugger if you like. Asking 50.00 for this one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, that looks almost like copper!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Very nice again---sb*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool coloration on this one!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome call once again sir!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, another sweet lookin horn Rich!
Mark


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beauty of a call Rich !


----------

